# p0016



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Folks
I have a 2008 GLI 2.0T with aprox 70k miles
Have a p0016 code with much reduced power.
Changed the Cam and Crank position sensors
with no fix. Can anyone help please
Thanks,Terry


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry about the double post


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

which cam sensor did u check? that The Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 -N205 or the one in the middle of the vavle cover


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

The cam sensor is on the left side of the motor
it is a mangnet and N205 is on the right or drivers
side. All info on the N205 valve says it's good if
it is between 10 and 18 omhs and mine is 11.5omhs
so go figure


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone else?
Terry
Thanks OBDBOOST


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

was just making sure, ill pm u some info lata which you probaly done already


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well since I have not found the answer to the 
problem I will try anything. I presently boost to only
5 psi


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

pm sent your car under warntry?


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if this would apply to my car
it ran out of warranty at 80000 klm 
now if this is an extention?
Terry


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

dunno, that u would have to call the dealer. is what i sent you sound like your problem? i have a good guess to what it leading to


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes it does sound similar to my problem.
Thanks,Terry


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

no problem


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

obdboost said:


> dunno, that u would have to call the dealer. is what i sent you sound like your problem? i have a good guess to what it leading to


Hey Oddboost
Still having the problem
Changed the N205 
No change
Terry


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Help please!!!*

Please does anyone have any ideas as to why my VVT has stopped
working and I am getting a P0016 CAMSHAFT/CRANKSSHAFT COLLERATION
code
Terry


----------



## rallyGLI (Jan 20, 2012)

Terry,

I'm going through the exact same thing.

2008 VW GLI, 2.0 TFSI, 6 speed, awesome.
No modes.
Sadly out of warranty as I'm at 107,000 km.

- CEL is on
- at idle the engine makes a soft 'whump, whump, whump' noise as it turns and you can feel it slightly through the chassis.
- between 1000 and 3000/3500 rpm the engine runs perfectly smooth however it felt like it was losing power while limping to the dealership
- at roughly 3500 to 4000 there was the beginnings of valve clatter, very light impact sounds but very obvious that anything in the range and above would be VERY unhealthy for my engine.

So I limped to my dealership using between 1500-2500rpm and dropped it off... it's at Clarkdale Motors in Vancouver.

Code P0016

Here is what has transpired so far for others that run into this issue...

1. Checked out the PCV extended warranty. Told it wasn't this.
2. The codes are obviously related to timing in the cam/crank shaft sensors and they thought maybe the timing belt had skipped a tooth. After inspecting this I was told this wasn't the problem either.
3. Sensors ordered (both) for replacement however the techs started to suspect that it might be the tensioner on the other side of the engine for the cam chain. This is oil pressure driven and they think there might be a problem in there. 
4. Parts have been ordered from Toronto (related to the tensioner/stuff) and I'm waiting to hear if their theory holds true (tomorrow morning they should be back at it with the parts).

How are things going on your end? Any progress? I'll update you with whatever happens out here.

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

rallyGLI said:


> Terry,
> 
> I'm going through the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## rallyGLI (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Terry... I know about your situation as I read above... same car, same year, roughly same mileage too.

I find out this morning whether or not the cam shaft chain tensioner was the culprit. It's what the techs at Clarkdale are thinking the problem is although it's not something the diagnostic computer is recommending, simply due to there not being any sensors on that side of the engine. They are looking at the P0016 code and trying to interprete what is wrong. Even though it might be the sensors (the computer is saying it is) they think it might not be. Your experience certainly shows that they might be on to something although the path they are choosing is a more expensive one for me :facepalm:
Ultimately I just hope they're right and can fix the problem asap! I need my car back!!!

I'll update again after I find out more.

Andrew


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

rallyGLI said:


> Hi Terry... I know about your situation as I read above... same car, same year, roughly same mileage too.
> 
> I find out this morning whether or not the cam shaft chain tensioner was the culprit. It's what the techs at Clarkdale are thinking the problem is although it's not something the diagnostic computer is recommending, simply due to there not being any sensors on that side of the engine. They are looking at the P0016 code and trying to interprete what is wrong. Even though it might be the sensors (the computer is saying it is) they think it might not be. Your experience certainly shows that they might be on to something although the path they are choosing is a more expensive one for me :facepalm:
> Ultimately I just hope they're right and can fix the problem asap! I need my car back!!!
> ...


----------



## tutulana (May 13, 2010)

Where you able ti find out what was the problem? I'm going through the same issue.


----------



## dydot (Apr 3, 2013)

What ended up being your guy's problem? I am going through the same thing and am not sure what to look into.


----------



## mddlfngz (May 26, 2016)

Check timing before replacing anything. As in the timing belt and Intake/Exhaust cam timing.


----------



## dydot (Apr 3, 2013)

mddlfngz said:


> Check timing before replacing anything. As in the timing belt and Intake/Exhaust cam timing.


How can I check the timing belt? Where are the indication marks?


----------



## dydot (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay I checked the timing on both and they are both good. What would you suggest next?


----------



## mddlfngz (May 26, 2016)

How does the engine sound? Power loss etc.? Is the code static and how fast does it come back when you clear it? 

How did you check the exhaust/intake cam timing? 

Visually inspect the N205 valve and ohm check it.

If you have access to an oscilloscope you could measure g28 and g40 signals.

If you have VCDS you could check the cam timing in measuring blocks.


----------



## Hockeydad1519 (10 mo ago)

Wonder if he figured this out. Going thru same issue. My cam tensioner and chain are new tho. Also cam crank and n205 are new, also the oil control rings as well .


----------



## AdamWGregg (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm also having this issue in a 2008 Eos BPY. 

I literally JUST replaced the chain and tensioner as well as the timing belt and tensioner a few months ago and haven't had any issues for about 3000 miles until now.

I'm seeing this problem posted often, but never the solution.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Difficult to find the one solution because there are a number of possibilities which will store the P0016 code. Most seemingly do not stick with the diagnosis process to resolve it. Those who have fixed theirs and posted the resolution...is why you'll see there isn't just one fix.

The code, as you may already know, is due to the crank and cam position sensors reporting the two are out of sync with one another. Or one or both sensors are having trouble reading their position triggers.

The fix can be simple or major. 
With that said, there could be some interference or magnetized swarf buildup in the cam position sensor region. The sensor must be pulled out and cleaned in order to test this. 
There could be damage to the "impulse rotor/reluctor wheel" on the crank, causing it to pulse twice within one revolution. Sensors G40 (cam position) or G28 (engine speed) may simply be failing. 

Then there's the VVT system. Which may be failing to adjust cam timing as it should. Or the timing is just off.

If yours is a TSI (EA888) engine; the forward end of the intake cam has a location pin for the sprocket which can become damaged and then rotate out of position.

There's probably more, but the point is is that the fix may not be simple. Sometimes it is.


----------

